# Help needed with menu choices



## tagalong (Oct 1, 2014)

Every year I host a dual sport/adv bike camp-n-ride based out of my lake lot in Alabama. This year I have decided to smoke the entrees that will be served to my guests. It is a 3 day event so I will serve dinner 2 nights for 10-15 people. The kicker is, that I am the ride leader each day so won't have time to cook on-site. I will need to cook the entrees for each night a couple days before and then the wife can reheat in the oven prior to our return each evening. So, my question is what can I cook that can be easily reheated and not loose its "Wow, that's good" factor.

What I would like to serve one night is BBQ meatloaf. I made my first a few weeks ago and it quickly became one of my favorite dishes and I would like to share it with friends.
I know pulled pork can be reheated fine and I'm leaning toward that for the second night, as its always a favorite in these parts. But I would like to hear some other suggestions.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2014)

So many suggestions....... Something unusual and a good OMG factor is you cook it ahead. Stuffed potatoes.

Bake large potatoes, really large potatoes if you can find them. Sam's usually has 'em. Just wash, pierce them, oil 'em and roll 'em in foil. Wife can bake potatoes.

Weeks and months before start stocking the freezer with cooked sliced brisquet, sliced pork, turkey, and chicken meat.

Warm all that evening, warm your favorite sauce, have a place with the potato 'fixin's, butter, sour cream, green onions, caramelized onions, bacon bits, etc.......

You get a potatoe, fit it how you like, then you get the meat of your choice with sauce on top. I have seen this done for large and small parties and as long as the potatoes are cooked properly its always a HUGE sucess. Throw out either slaw and a roll and its a campfire cook out!

Bunches of stuff to do. Alabama, you could hang a big pot of brunswick stew or venison stew. And bisquits!

I am sure whatever you do after an all day ride, they'll appreciate it.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 2, 2014)

I like a packer brisket every chance I get to cook for a crowd. The reason is I have yet to find a small packer brisket. I get to eat as much as I can stand but don't have to eat it every meal for days. It is also better to reheat in vacuum bags in hot water if you can do that. It is as good as the day it was smoked.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 10, 2014)

I think I gotta say a big 'ol pot of smoked meat chili. Smoke up some chicken, pork, and whatever else you can find and chop it up and put it in a nice and spicy chili. Match that with some homemade biscuits, which I know are a huge delight in Bama. Easy to re-heat. 

Roll Tide  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!!!


----------



## hickorybutt (Oct 14, 2014)

One thing I love (my wife not as much) is bbq pulled pork mac n' cheese.  You take any ole baked mac 'n cheese recipe and add BBQ sauce and pulled pork to it.  Boil the noodles, toss them in a bowl with milk, bunches of shredded cheese, a little flour, etc., then add pulled pork and BBQ sauce to your liking.  Put it in a pan, top it with more shredded cheese (you could even get crazy with adding bread crumbs and grated parmesan cheese to the top), then put the pan in the oven at 375 degrees.  It will cook fairly fast (~30 minutes) and is a smoked meat dish.


----------

